# "3dPanel" verdeckt JMenuItems



## flo_richi (3. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Folgendes Problem:
In meinem mittlerem Panel habe ich ein SimpleUniverse + einen Würfel der sich dreht.
Ist ja alles schön gut, aber wenn ich eines der JMenu's aufrufen will, verdeckt das 
mitllere Panel die einzelnen Items! Wie bringe ich diese in den Vordergrund?!

Thx schon im vorraus!


----------



## pachnefn (2. Jun 2005)

Wir haben das gleiche Problem, bei uns verdeckt eine Scrollbar die Items in der Dateimenüliste. Weiß denn keiner eine Rat?


----------



## Oxygenic (2. Jun 2005)

Ja, ich weiß einen Rat: Google! Dieses "Problem" ist sowas von bekannt und allgemein, dass man da mit Links zu antworten geradezu tot geworfen wird.


----------

